# Canon 7D issue



## yv0nne (Aug 13, 2012)

Okay, so I've had my 7D for abouttt ..2.5 weeks. I love it but I have one problem.

When I look through the viewfinder, it looks like there's little miniscule pieces of rice inside the camera. I know I'm not explaining that properly, but the entire frame has a texture to it that it shouldn't have. It is really noticeable& I *think* it shows up in my photos. I'm not certain because I'm now super paranoid& may just be imagining it.

Anyone else out there have this problem or know what I'm talking about? I'm off to call Canon& pray that there is either an easy fix or someone has an answer, at the very least.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Aug 14, 2012)

Without looking through your viewfinder to make sure, I would guess you're seeing the focusing screen, and that's a completely normal thing to see and won't show up on your pictures. The best way to tell if anything from the camera or lens is actually showing up in your pictures is to turn the mode dial to Av, use the scroll button in the direction that the numbers get bigger. When they stop around 22, 29, 32 or something like that scroll backwards 3 clicks. Now go outside and focus on a cloud in the sky, and while holding focus move so blue sky is in the whole frame. Now take a picture and look at it, either on your LCD or blow it up on the computer. Anything on the sensor should show up (but you wouldn't see that looking through the viewfinder) as black or dark brown dots. Depending on how big and on which glass element some stuff in your lens might show up. If you just upgraded from an entry level Canon such as the Rebel series I'm probably right and you're just seeing the focusing screen. The reason you didn't notice it on the Rebel is because it had a pentamirror and the 7D has a pentaprism. The pentamirror just makes images in the viewfinder slightly darker so you probably never noticed the texture before. If I'm wrong and it is showing up on the pictures, post one so we can see.

Edit: Sorry if my wording makes it look like I'm calling you dumb, I'm not, I just don't know your experience level so I thought I would explain setting one stop above minimum aperture and focusing to infinity in easier words ;-)


----------

